# אפשר להשוויץ?



## Ruby Gem (26/12/13)

אפשר להשוויץ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז לפני שבוע קיבלנו את הוידאו,
והיום הצלם העלה את שני הקליפים (סיום ונוף, אני מחכה שהוא יעלה את החופה גם )
אז רציתי להשוויץ בקליפ נוף שלנו:
http://vimeo.com/82716192





אני כל כך שמחה ואני ממש שמחה שלקחנו וידאו (לחשוב שעוד שקלנו לוותר..), אני לא מפסיקה לצפות בזה כל הזמן...


----------



## venus1112 (26/12/13)

ממש אהבתי!

תקשיבי, את ממש יפייפיה! והוידאו מקסיםםם! 
גם השיר ברקע ממש יפה...של מי הוא?

במקרה אני עכשיו מחפשת צלם וידאו..מי צילם אתכם? 
אה והנעליים הורסותתת


----------



## Ruby Gem (26/12/13)

תודה!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
השיר הוא של דיוויד גריי:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zN4_7hq77g

והצלם זה אלון, מסטודיו אלוניס.


----------



## venus1112 (30/12/13)

בקשר לצלם 
תוכלי בבקשה לומר לי בפרטי כמה לקח לכם הצלם? ומה זה כלל?

תודה מראש!


----------



## Ruby Gem (31/12/13)




----------



## Sofi Sh (27/12/13)

זה ממש ממש יפה! 
איזה סרטון מקסים! הוא עשוי ממש טוב, אני מתה על הרגעים הקטנים שהצלם תפס ואתם נראים מאוד מאושרים!

וזה הצחיק אותי- הצטלמתם בבת גלים, נכון? זה נראה לי בדיוק אותו המקום שבו טיילנו בפעם הראשונה ביחד , עוד לפני שהיינו זוג


----------



## Ruby Gem (27/12/13)

כן, זה בבת גלים. מה שהכי מצחיק זה 
שגם ההורים שלי הצטלמו שם כשהם התחתנו


----------



## Sofi Sh (27/12/13)

וואו, זה ממש מיוחד! איזה כיף זה


----------



## coffeetoffy (29/12/13)

הכי מרגש! 
מזל טוב שוב


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/12/13)

תודה


----------



## yaelik10 (27/12/13)

ממש מקסים


----------



## קלמנטינה100 (27/12/13)

מהמם! ומרגששששש!


----------



## yael rosen (27/12/13)

פשוט נפלא
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את. הוא. הצילום. המוזיקה. נפלא!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (27/12/13)

מרגש כל כך!!! 
וואו, אתם כל כך חמודים ביחד...
עשה עבודה טובה מאוד! ואת יפה כל כך!!!


----------



## Ruby Gem (27/12/13)

תודה רבה לכולן על מחמאות!!! 
איזה כיף (


----------



## liza1988 (28/12/13)

מהמם! מרגש מאוד  
רואים את האהבה ביניכם!


----------



## Ruby Gem (28/12/13)

תודה!!!


----------



## Raspail (28/12/13)

כמה מקסים!!!!! קליפ יפייפה! 
אתם יפייפיים! באמת נפלא!


----------



## Ruby Gem (28/12/13)

יא תודה!!!


----------



## NoFi M (28/12/13)

וואו! 
הקליפ כ"כ יפה, שהבחור ביקש ממני לשמור אותו כדי להוציא נקודות שאנחנו אוהבים לצלם שלנו! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (והוא הכי לא מתעניין בדברים האלה בד"כ!)


----------



## Ruby Gem (28/12/13)

איזו מחמאה אדירה!


----------



## ray of light (28/12/13)

פשוט מרגש! 
נראה קסום ומיוחד! והשיר... אין על דיוויד גריי! מקסימים


----------



## Ruby Gem (28/12/13)

בהחלט אין על דיוויד גריי.
sail away  היה הסלואו שלנו


----------



## בטטת כושר (28/12/13)

מרגש ומקסים!  איזה מתוקים אתם.


----------



## Ruby Gem (28/12/13)

תודה!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/12/13)

קליפ מהמם! 
ואת יפיפייה. אתם נראים כל כך מאושרים. איזה כיף לצפות!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/12/13)

תודה רבה! איזה כיף


----------



## lanit (29/12/13)

מקסים! מקסים!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/12/13)




----------



## תלתלינה25 (30/12/13)

מהמם ומרגש !!


----------



## Ruby Gem (31/12/13)




----------



## Another Girl (31/12/13)

מקסים, והשמלה שלך מדהימה! מאיפה היא?


----------



## Ruby Gem (31/12/13)

תודה רבה!!! 
השמלה של רינה בהיר.


----------

